
DNA highlights the lasting impacts of a historical African Kingdom - zeristor
https://www.ucl.ac.uk/news/2019/jan/dna-highlights-lasting-impacts-historical-african-kingdom
======
zeristor
This is the paper in question:

[https://www.pnas.org/content/116/2/593](https://www.pnas.org/content/116/2/593)

